
Remote derailment of runaway train - pdm55
https://thewest.com.au/business/bhps-runaway-train-wreckage-in-the-pilbara-cleared-but-questions-remain-after-derailment-ng-b881017238z
======
pdm55
A view of what they had to stop.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W667v-zBfNE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W667v-zBfNE)

